# Newark Airport United departures on Snow Day (21 Jan 2014)



## jis (Jan 22, 2014)

Just for the heck of it I was scanning through various flights to see how things worked out out of Newark on the snow day. I was somewhat amazed to see that United managed to continue operations on an impressive number of flights. For example, only one cancellation to SFO, MCO and LAX in the entire day! Of course there were lots of delays specially later in the day, and most cancellations were in the evening. They did cancel a lot of Express flights and other shorter range flights. They operated almost all internationals flights except one or two to Europe.

Even early this morning there were no diversions or cancellations of any of the early morning group of international arrivals from Asia.

Quite impressed with their performance.

This is not to say that there were not significant number of cancellations. But somehow I was expecting many more flights to have been scratched yesterday.


----------

